# Swarm trap. Using medium frames in deep box?



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

You are correct, they will build in the frame most times. Once the frames are filled out, you can transferre them into their permanent hive.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

I just started this spring. I bought bees for one hive and caught a swarm for another hive. I used medium 10 frames for traps. I made bottom boards with 3" sides to make them bigger. This also let me drill a round hole in the front. I caught one swarm from six traps. I was pretty happy for a first attempt. I was late getting them out.I didnt realize how early the main swarms are.I know a lot of people have a much higher success rate. The bees were in the trap a couple weeks before a switched to a normal bottom board. No problems with comb under the frames. The hive with the swarm is better than the one with purchased bees.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

"...one can never really tell about bees..."
Pooh,THE HUNDRED ACRE WOOD 
Really it does depend on the bees. 
Some I've seen almost refuse to follow frames even with comb
Your odds go way up (or down) with the nearness to perfectly level that you place your trap.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Natural swarms are superior in all ways to a "shook swarm" that one buys as "package bees"


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

If I was starting over, I don't think I'd buy any. It'd be really frustrating to end up not catching any swarms though.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Everything about bees can be frustrating if you let it 
The best takeaway one gets at the end of the day is patience and a sense of wonder
It's pretty frustrating to catch a swarm with foulbrood too and have to burn ones hives


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

That would be awfull. Is that common?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Not so much now but I'm old enough the guy that taught me kept his bees in "gums" ( hollow logs) and when his got the foulbrood they would not only swarm with it but would abscond (flee) to escape it and of course bring it with them. There was no treatment because you don't have removable frames in a gum ( not that he could afford or would condone treatment anyway) 
Rest in peace, J.C 
But one reads about it here on occasion and yes I've burned hives because of it


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm glad you made me think about that !
I'm gonna give my grandson his first hive next year and I believe I'll start a gum to show him the old way 
Have already committed to raise him a few stalks of tobacco to see how it was done with a "peg" and a hoe and some open pollinated corn to make a pipe ( just for a snowman, mind you)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bees start at the top and build down. If you are late getting them out, they will have expanded past the bottom of your frames, but they usually are still a fairly simple cut out.


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

I appreciate all of you comments and am glad I was on the right track. I plan on checking the traps at least every 2 weeks and was thinking that would be often enough to prevent a mess inside the swarm traps.

I guess it would be worth asking how quick a large productive swarm can draw out 5 medium frames? That would give me an idea as to how often I should check the traps.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I guess it would be worth asking how quick a large productive swarm can draw out 5 medium frames? 

"You can never tell with bees"--Winnie the Pooh

I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. If they move in and they fill your frames and there is some comb hanging from the bottom bars, it's a very simple cutout, at worst.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I basically constructed my swarm traps like Kenww described. I run all 8 frame medium boxes. I took the 8 frame medium and added a 4 inch tray underneath, which is also where I cut my entrance hole. I was shooting for something around 40 liters in size. I used this calculator to determine how big the tray needed to be:

http://dmplastics.ca/volume_calculator.htm

When you hang them, make them as level as possible and they will build perfect comb most of the time. I use one brood comb and 7 foundationless with wood starter strips. I caught 9 swarms this year with this style trap.


----------

